# Streaming video to the Wii



## Crusnik (Feb 1, 2007)

Not sure if this should be under tips since it isn't a problem post, but I thought I'd better fit under the Games section =D. This is how to stream video from your computer to your Wii over a network! Since Wii uses the Opera browser, it has flash support built into. Orb can convert avi, mpeg, etc into flash on the fly. The quality is not 100%, but just the fact that you're able to do it seemed kinda cool to me.

1) Download the trail web browser on the Wii
2) Install Orb on host PC, http://orb.com/
3) Uninstall any code packs and install each codec indvidually, http://support.orb.com/support/solution.jsp?sol=144
4) Reset
5) Set up user name and shared folders in Orb
6) Log into mycast.orb.com on with Wii browser and stream away!

If your videos are freezing on the first frame and audio keeps playing, try this reghack:

*Taken from http://forum.orb.com/*
Open regedit on the PC where Orb is installed. 
In HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE..Software..Orb Networks..Orb..OrbStreamer you will find a "HQFlash" key with value 1. Delete this key and restart Orb. 
For information this key sets Orb to encode in Flash using a better quality codec whenever possible, and this codec might not be compatible with the Wii Flash version. Removing this key will default to a lesser quality encoder which is more likely to be compatible.


----------

